# aux/usb port ipod mess up?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

okay so i have a ipod shuffle and if i plug it in to the aux port,headphone to headphone it plays all my songs,but if i plug it into the usb it plays about half of my songs.any thoughts


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It is my understanding that iPod Shuffle is not supported via USB in the Cruze. Only iPod Nano and up are supported.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

oo maybe thats why,but it still shows that its a shuffle when plugged in


----------



## TheLadyTee (Dec 22, 2011)

Jackaroo,
I have the same issue. Do you have a resolve?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

upgrade to a real ipod haha just kidding. thats weird though


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nope i just listen to the same stuff everyday,hopefully i can get one after i get some rotiforms


----------

